# [SOLVED] Separating fan from heatsink (spring screws)



## JustFiona

Hi,

I had my PC open today to add some more ram and cleaned out the fan, but it seemed to make it a bit noisier (it was a bit noisy to start with). I thought it would be a good idea to replace it, as I couldn't oil it (removed the sticker and there was no plug to remove to get to the bearings - it was moulded shut). 

Anyway I bought a King Cooler CPU Cooler because I couldn't find the right size fan on its own. The PC is from 2008 (Acer X3812).

The fan is attached to the heatsink by long spring screws and I cannot figure out how to separate the fan from the heatsink. The screws just spin. 

Does anyone know how to do this? I only want the fan and don't care if the heatsink gets damaged. I have other screws to use for the fan too.

Thanks in advance! 
Fiona


----------



## JustFiona

*Re: Separating fan from heatsink (spring screws)*

Hi there, problem solved. There were little washers that were keeping the screws in place and I broke them off with pliers.

Sorry for the unnecessary post!
Fiona


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Separating fan from heatsink (spring screws)*

No problem and thanks for posting back.


----------

